# AG SRP 325ml - £1.74 (and FG)



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone  just to give you a heads up - sainsburys are selling AG SRP 325ml for £1.74 and Fast Glass spray for £1.74 too. I just purchased 3 bottles of SRP from there as I see at as a product worthy of every detailers aresnal!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Didnt even know this offer was on when I went it. lol


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet, i'll pop down later on.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is this nationwide or store specific does anyone know? Usually with these things my local one's never participating in the offer


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Viper said:


> Is this nationwide or store specific does anyone know? Usually with these things my local one's never participating in the offer


According to Hotukdeals it appears to be nationwide.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol someone just stocked up! Viper I'm guessing this is nationwide. I got mine from Sainsburys Southampton


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks fellas :thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
lmao


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

LUVERLY JUBBLY


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can see a lot of AG stuff on Ebay soon


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

hang on lads....save some for the rest of us!!


----------



## mariusz (Apr 14, 2010)

bought 5 spr and 5 fg


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

will they have these at the local stores the little stores


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

what do these normaly retail for?


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

k18dan said:


> what do these normaly retail for?


£6.99


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

pmsl, greedy bunch


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Just went down, got 1 SRP and 2 FG  All that was left


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

So this is why when i get to the shops there is none left as you lot buy massive amounts of it!!! lol


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dubbed said:


> So this is why when i get to the shops there is none left as you lot buy massive amounts of it!!! lol


i bet they buy silly amounts of bread and milk just before bank holiday weekends too!! lol...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh dear matt someone got more than you


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

i went but my local didn't have any


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

andy monty said:


> ohh dear matt someone got more than you


Lucky its my mates photo then  Too poor to buy any cleaning gear at the minute lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

8 more bottle of fast glass, this time with more discount.


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

They didn't have any, in fact no car care stuff at all. Will have a look in another store tonight.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

just got 7 srp and 5 fast glass there was more there but i didnt want to be too greedy came to 20 pounds i think lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

None left in my local store


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm on my way now!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> None left in my local store


Nevermind mate, if it's a DW member/s who've cleared them out (which I suspect might be the case at Sainsbury's around the UK by the weekend), at least they'll end up in the personal sales section at an inflated price soon 

(they won't as it happens because I'll remove them.)


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Viper said:


> Nevermind mate, if it's a DW member/s who've cleared them out (which I suspect might be the case at Sainsbury's around the UK by the weekend), at least they'll end up in the personal sales section at an inflated price soon
> 
> (they won't as it happens because I'll remove them.)


Not that I'm going to sell mine because I want to keep my fast glass, but people sell stuff for more than what you can get it for elsewhere and if anyone points that out then your posts are deleted, can't have one rule for some threads and another rule for others.

My 2p anyway :thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

A big big thank you  Was running low on SRP as it was

none left in the Portslade branch now :devil:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Just reserved 15 more SRP:thumb: but have to travel 6 miles :wall:for it a well you cant win em all :lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Right, who got to my local Tamworth store before me??? Lol! Only managed to get 2 bottles of Fast Glass! I'll be popping to another store a little further away shortly!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

No luck at the Cannock store either!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks!!! :thumb:

Just been to my local store in Newbury and picked up (well cleared them out) 6 x SRP and 8 x FG 

Are you guys reserving and collecting from other stores as well then?!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep :thumb:


adlem said:


> Thanks!!! :thumb:
> 
> Just been to my local store in Newbury and picked up (well cleared them out) 6 x SRP and 8 x FG
> 
> Are you guys reserving and collecting from other stores as well then?!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Yep :thumb:


Link me please - seems to be full price on the internet unless i do the store locator first??


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cant seem to find the reserve link too


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol why are people buying ridiculous amounts, cheaper to buy trade lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> Lol why are people buying ridiculous amounts, cheaper to buy trade lol


If your rep answers his emails and phone it is.

Trade cost of 5 litres of fast glass is £15-20.

5 litres today cost me £17.40, so no biggie.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

puntomatt said:


>


Fantastic! :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Not that I'm going to sell mine because I want to keep my fast glass, but people sell stuff for more than what you can get it for elsewhere and if anyone points that out then your posts are deleted, can't have one rule for some threads and another rule for others.
> 
> My 2p anyway :thumb:


No, the reason I'll pull them is because we have a good community spirit on here, which can be sadly lacking on other large sites. If someone's going to buy up an entire store's worth of these AG items so that when any other DW member goes to get some, they've sold out, and then attempt to sell them to fellow DW'ers for an inflated price, surely you can see that that just isn't cricket. That's like being shipwrecked on a desert island that's only got one apple tree, picking all the apples and then selling them to fellow castaways for stupid prices - just pick the apples for what you need and let everyone else get their apples 

Buy for your own needs, to give away, to see elsewhere, but they're not getting sold on DW unless it's for the price paid plus P&P - doing _that_ is a kind gesture for those not fortunate to have a store near enough, but selling for 2 or 3 times the price is just profiteering at the expense of fellow DW members.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Just been to the Bridgwater branch, 3 bottles of SRP, bargain 

If it helps anyone don't forget to check the petrol station shop if your store has one. My main store has no car care at all but I found my little haul in the petrol station:thumb:

And I have no intention of selling it on.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

off to sainsburrys


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Viper said:


> No, the reason I'll pull them is because we have a good community spirit on here, which can be sadly lacking on other large sites. If someone's going to buy up an entire store's worth of these AG items so that when any other DW member goes to get some, they've sold out, and then attempt to sell them to fellow DW'ers for an inflated price, surely you can see that that just isn't cricket. That's like being shipwrecked on a desert island that's only got one apple tree, picking all the apples and then selling them to fellow castaways for stupid prices - just pick the apples for what you need and let everyone else get their apples
> 
> Buy for your own needs, to give away, to see elsewhere, but they're not getting sold on DW unless it's for the price paid plus P&P - doing _that_ is a kind gesture for those not fortunate to have a store near enough, but selling for 2 or 3 times the price is just profiteering at the expense of fellow DW members.


That is fine and I agree, I just think that the rule that you can't point out an over inflated price is wrong.

My post was more about that rule than people selling the AG stuff which is wrong.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> If your rep answers his emails and phone it is.
> 
> Trade cost of 5 litres of fast glass is £15-20.
> 
> 5 litres today cost me £17.40, so no biggie.


Yeah fortunately he does, very nice guy. Only £13 for 5 lt of fast glass btw. As long as your happy mate :thumbs:, it's a good deal in small quantities but they seems a bit if hysteria surrounding this deal atm. :thumbs:


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried 3 stores all sold out, then i had an idea, i tried the petrol station loads in stock!!!

Bargain.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

If you were unfortunate to get a bargain at your local Sainsbury's, Tesco are doing 3 for 2 on Simoniz, Autoglym etc...

Jamie


----------



## Coupe-De-Do! (May 20, 2006)

I was just going to post about this. Just come back from the one in walsall. Still had some SRP and FG in the petrol station.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Just in the Eastbourne store on the off chance and there's about 6 of each left. 

Might be useful to someone.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Sainsburrys at Garthdee in Aberdeen have about 5 or 6 fast glass left and one SRP... got 2 of each for myself


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Archer Road in Sheffield still have some left.

Just grabbed myself 3 of each:thumb:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

where abouts in store are these?
no dout my local wont have any


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Got mine :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

dreaddan said:


> where abouts in store are these?
> no dout my local wont have any


Car section is usually near the DIY / Lightbulb section


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

dam our local one wont have any then 
no diy/car section


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

sainburys marsh mills plymouth have loads of each. just got 4 fast glass and 3 srp. what a bargain. probs gonna go down again tomorrow and get more srp. ha ha


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got 7 SRP & 3 FG from Tilehill, Coventry, Mate's at work want 2 SRP each, such a bargain it would be rude not to.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

i know SRP is good but it aint that good lol


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

how decent is the fast glass


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

agnew88 said:


> how decent is the fast glass


Very good imo


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

what do u use to apply and take off. paper towels or microfibre towels


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

butterbean said:


> i know SRP is good but it aint that good lol


 It is when it's cheaper than tap water :thumb: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you ever get the impression people are buying it just because its cheap and not because they need it :lol:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok guys i also went to Halfrauds next to sainsburys showed them them the reciept and they matched the offer and also gave me the 3 for 2 offer NJOI


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Ok guys i also went to Halfrauds next to sainsburys showed them them the reciept and they matched the offer and also gave me the 3 for 2 offer NJOI


Exploiting halfrauds... quality :thumb:


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive been to or called every store in a 15 mile radius of me in Newcastle and theres none to be found anywhere


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Fingers Crossed, theres some left in my local store lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

buff not enuf said:


> LUVERLY JUBBLY


Thats not enough:lol:


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

That really pi***s me off......greedy barstewards


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ghia-X said:


> That really pi***s me off......greedy barstewards


Never mind you have got to be on the ball now days matey


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

HUzzah, i pinched the last two in Cambridge Garage :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Not to be out done , cleared the shelf at Winnersh


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Everyone knows about the offer, but this is starting to get my goat now, so I'm locking it!


----------

